# Sponsoring my spouse



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I’ve only just joined the forum, but I have often read through threads about spouse visas, especially since the new rules last July. 
I am finally in a position to sponsor my husband, but have a few niggling questions about how best to go about submission later this year. 

I work for a local council through an agency. I started off part time and luckily offered a full time position in my job share partner’s absence. I’ve only started earning the equivalent of 18,600 pa since January 28th 2013, which means my husband won’t be able to submit until 29th July onwards. I have a flight booked for 14th August to stay with him for 3.5 weeks, but I hope to be able to apply/send the documents before – as soon as I get my 27th payslip which will be six full months. 

My questions here are:
1.	
Do my bank statements need to show EACH payment I received during this time? Reason I ask is I would have to wait until my next statement to show the payments I received since the last statement, and this would delay me sending the documents and in turn delay when we could book the biometrics appointment for to submit them. 
2.	
So would it be advisable to complete the form online and book the biometrics before the documents arrive? I would most likely use DHL for peace of mind. 
3.	
I cannot find my copy of the employment contract so I have asked for a copy from my employment agency. This copy is the faxed/scanned version I sent to them when I started. Would be ok to print and send this? I have never met my consultant or been to the premises, all my contact with the agency has been via phone/fax/email so I wouldn’t have a paper copy of anything unless I print it. Would it also be ok for all my payslips to be printed PDFs? They are emailed to me on request so my plan is just to print them when I am putting the documents together.
4.	
My husband and I have been together over 4 years and in that time the method of communication has varied immensely. We started off with Skype, phone calls and MSN/Yahoo and all sorts in between. We now communicate still by phone but mainly by messenger such as Blackberry Messenger and What’s App. We also use Oovoo but I use it mainly on my tablet so not sure how to retrieve proof of that. Would be ok do you think, to explain all this and provide some evidence with what proof we were able to collate? 
5.
Finally, am I right in thinking that the only photocopies that need certifying are mine and my son's passports? My son (from a previous relationship) to demonstrate that he has also met and established a relationship with my husband.

Thanks for getting to the end :ranger:


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

1- bank statements must correspond , you have to wait for the statement to come.. or go to bank , if the pay has come in ure account , get it printed and get it stamped by them .

2- im not sure about that 

3- original job contract required, original employment letter ( in format required by ukba ) required, p60 if issued ....... check page 21 of this link. 

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

4.we were also in relationship for 4 years but got engaged only last year.. so i only have logs,screenshots , etc from that point onwards? i also dint keep any record from past , so i need answer to this too lol ...

5- Yes Sponsor passport copies need to be attested...Applicants passport will go with application..


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

1- bank statements must correspond , you have to wait for the statement to come.. or go to bank , if the pay has come in ure account , get it printed and get it stamped by them .

I will have to get a copy of my statement up until we are ready to submit I guess.

2- im not sure about that 

3- original job contract required, original employment letter ( in format required by ukba ) required, p60 if issued ....... check page 21 of this link. 

As for the contract, I am not sure how I can go about this. Everything is done electronically and I was the one who signed and returned the contract but I cannot find the original. I will send the P60 and will have an original employment letter, but all my payslips are on headed paper and sent as PDFs. If my employer can include verification of the payslips then surely this could cover it?

4.we were also in relationship for 4 years but got engaged only last year.. so i only have logs,screenshots , etc from that point onwards? i also dint keep any record from past , so i need answer to this too lol ...

5- Yes Sponsor passport copies need to be attested...Applicants passport will go with application..


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

I will send the P60 and will have an original employment letter, but all my payslips are on headed paper and sent as PDFs. If my employer can include verification of the payslips then surely this could cover it

ye all sounds good , best of luck


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’ve only just joined the forum, but I have often read through threads about spouse visas, especially since the new rules last July.
> I am finally in a position to sponsor my husband, but have a few niggling questions about how best to go about submission later this year.
> ...


Yes, your bank statements need to fully cover the pervious 6 month period and every payslip that corresponds with that timeframe. Unfortunately online printouts are NOT allowed by UKBA unless they are stamped and signed by the bank. Some banks don't do this, in which case you will have to want until you can receive a proper bank statement issued by the bank. 



> 2.
> So would it be advisable to complete the form online and book the biometrics before the documents arrive? I would most likely use DHL for peace of mind.


If you can accurately estimate when those documents will arrive, go ahead and fill out the online form (I believe its valid for 30 days) and book your biometrics. 



> 3.
> I cannot find my copy of the employment contract so I have asked for a copy from my employment agency. This copy is the faxed/scanned version I sent to them when I started. Would be ok to print and send this? I have never met my consultant or been to the premises, all my contact with the agency has been via phone/fax/email so I wouldn’t have a paper copy of anything unless I print it. Would it also be ok for all my payslips to be printed PDFs? They are emailed to me on request so my plan is just to print them when I am putting the documents together.


A copy of your employment contract is okay, if you can get it signed/stamped by a senior member of your company ie. your boss, HR, etc. 

The issue of printed payslips is a tricky one. Many people, including my husband, only gets online payslips, but if they look simplistic in any way or could easily be forged, not a bad idea to get them signed & stamped as well, or have a letter from your boss included stating that they are original & true. 



> 4.
> My husband and I have been together over 4 years and in that time the method of communication has varied immensely. We started off with Skype, phone calls and MSN/Yahoo and all sorts in between. We now communicate still by phone but mainly by messenger such as Blackberry Messenger and What’s App. We also use Oovoo but I use it mainly on my tablet so not sure how to retrieve proof of that. Would be ok do you think, to explain all this and provide some evidence with what proof we were able to collate?


Yes. Print out some exampled of communication spanning your relationship, if you have it. Photos taken together are important, especially with family. 



> 5.
> Finally, am I right in thinking that the only photocopies that need certifying are mine and my son's passports? My son (from a previous relationship) to demonstrate that he has also met and established a relationship with my husband.


Unless any of your documents aren't in English or Welsh, then nothing needs translating or certifying I believe. 



> Thanks for getting to the end :ranger:


Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sponsor's British passport copy doesn't need to be attested or authenticated despite what some solicitors say. UKBA can easily look up passport database to verify. Only non-UK passport copy has to be certified by issuing authority or embassy/consulate.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank You guys.

Joppa I often wondered this but erred on the side of caution when I began preparing, especially as my husband is Jamaican and visas are difficult to obtain generally from there. One less thing to worry about and fork out for!

Also wondered how to answer the question about the desired date of travel on the form... If we put a date within 4 weeks of the biometrics appt and the processing time runs past this date, will the visa be dated the day it was granted so the applicant can travel as soon as possible?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Thank You guys.
> 
> Joppa I often wondered this but erred on the side of caution when I began preparing, especially as my husband is Jamaican and visas are difficult to obtain generally from there. One less thing to worry about and fork out for!
> 
> _*Also wondered how to answer the question about the desired date of travel on the form... If we put a date within 4 weeks of the biometrics appt and the processing time runs past this date, will the visa be dated the day it was granted so the applicant can travel as soon as possible?*_


Simple answer, yes.

Sometimes they will date the visa according to the proposed travel date and sometimes (actually, more often than not) they'll just date it for around the time that the application has been adjudicated. For my own application, I applied on July 4, 2012 (I wanted to get in before the rules changed on July 9) and gave a proposed travel date of October 1, 2012 (I couldn't leave my job before then, as I had some financial commitments to attend to) and since Canadian Thanksgiving Day weekend (6-8 October) would have been too late (because of the 90 day window and the July 9 rule change), I arbitrarily chose the first of the month. 

Long story short... when I got my approval email 3 weeks later (non-priority processing was running about 15 days back then) and checked the passport vignette, I found that the visa was dated for the day before the email... I was happy (to be approved) and annoyed (because I lost out on 2 months of the visa because of work commitments) but figured "what the heck... at least I can get on with my life and continue planning my wedding."

Good luck to you!


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have wondered about the proposed travel date as well. What type of proof of the proposed date should I give? I plan on traveling to the UK as soon as possible after I get my visa, so how do I prove that? I don't want to buy a plane ticket until I have my spouse visa in hand, so I won't have any way to actually "prove" my planned travel date until after I have the visa.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just log into Expedia (or United or American Airlines etc) and pretend to book a trip to the UK from your home airport... you will need to indicate a travel date (anywhere from 1 day to 90 days from the date on which you apply) but you _do not_ need to actually hit the "book now" button... you just want to show the "no longer called 'UKBA'" an example flight date, time and fight number.

Take a copy/print of the proposed itinerary (mine was for 01 October) and include it in your application package. The UKBA will have a look at it (to make sure that you're within the 90 day window) and proceed from there.

Choosing a date should be fairly simple, but would be dependent on what kind of application you submit... if you do a Priority Settlement application (i.e. you're a fiance/proposed Civil Partner/spouse of a UK Citizen), then you'll want to choose a date that is 3-5 weeks after the date of your application (priority applications are taking about 3 weeks at present). If you go non-priority, I'd book something for about 7-10 weeks after your application is submitted.

Good luck to you!


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While WCCG's early visa starting date only caused a slight inconvenience, the reverse may not be true. For example, if you put your travel date at the maximum three months out and your visa is issued sooner than is expected but bearing the start date you requested, and you now want to leave early, UKBA won't change your visa and you have to wait until the visa actually kicks in.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

This is what I wanted to avoid, having a visa and my husband not able to travel for weeks/months.


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

So just to clarify, when you put an intended date to travel back to the UK, you need to include a screen shot of a proposed flight that you would potentially take, but don't actually have to buy the ticket yet, or have proof that you did? And it isn't too soon to say you'd like to travel back, say, 4 weeks after the date of your application? What if they don't get to your application till after the the date you indicated (assuming no tickets were bought, hopefully!)?


----------



## Chongtg (Mar 22, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Simple answer, yes.
> 
> Sometimes they will date the visa according to the proposed travel date and sometimes (actually, more often than not) they'll just date it for around the time that the application has been adjudicated. For my own application, I applied on July 4, 2012 (I wanted to get in before the rules changed on July 9) and gave a proposed travel date of October 1, 2012 (I couldn't leave my job before then, as I had some financial commitments to attend to) and since Canadian Thanksgiving Day weekend (6-8 October) would have been too late (because of the 90 day window and the July 9 rule change), I arbitrarily chose the first of the month.
> 
> ...


My visa was also dated on the day before i received the email from UKBA. I put my intended travel date as 15 march, which is about 1 month from when i sent in my application. Got the email saying visa is despatched on 21 march. Visa was dated from 20 march.


----------



## Chongtg (Mar 22, 2013)

VisaVivs said:


> So just to clarify, when you put an intended date to travel back to the UK, you need to include a screen shot of a proposed flight that you would potentially take, but don't actually have to buy the ticket yet, or have proof that you did? And it isn't too soon to say you'd like to travel back, say, 4 weeks after the date of your application? What if they don't get to your application till after the the date you indicated (assuming no tickets were bought, hopefully!)?


An itinerary is not required for the visa. I didnt submit any for mine. UKBA always recommends to not make any travel arrangements before receiving your visa, so logically they are not going to require an itinerary.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

In my case, I couldn't find my original signed contract, so my HR department sent me a scan of the contract they have on file. I included a little note explaining this to the UKBA, and that I could arrange for the original copy on file with HR to be sent if necessary. In addition, I had an original letter from my induction pack, back when I first started, confirming that I had accepted the position, and it stated my start date.

My pay slips are normally pdf documents, accessed through my employer's intranet site. However, I was able to ask HR to print off all the pay slips for me, on special payslip paper.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know about any other visa, but for settlement I don't think evidencing when you would wish to travel is all that important. I just didnt want my husband stuck not being able to travel if the visa came in say a few weeks and date of travel was some weeks/months away. We plan to submit the 2nd week of August so I will put date of travel for early/mid September.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

With regards to how recent the documents should be... 
I know the last payslip and bank statement need to be within 28 days/1 month but is this 28 days when we do the application online and pay or when documents are handed in at the biometric appointment? 

What else needs to be dated within that time? Employment/landlord letter/anything else?

And is it worth expaining why we are only in a position to apply in August? We were married in Oct 2010 and due to my studying and period of unemployment we were never able to.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

If you wish you can explain in a cover letter why you weren't able to apply sooner, I think it's not necessary though. 

Payslips, bank statements, letter from employer, letter from landlord/letting agent should not be more than 28 days old. Your application will bear the date on which you paid the fee on line, not when you go to have the biometrics done. So if you pay on line the 1st of August, your latest payslip should be in the 28 days time frame, since that is the date of your application.


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you know if the 28 day requirement is strictly enforced for everything? I am assembling my spouse visa application under Category B and we are using 12 months of my husbands US income to meet the requirement. My husband is starting his new job in the UK on 7May, but he is giving notice at his US job tomorrow (29Mar) and is getting the required letter from the employer on that date.

I don't expect to be able to apply until after 7May because he has to go to the UK, find a flat, and send me the paperwork for my application. So, the letter from his US employer will be more than 28 days old, although his most recent payslip will not be (it will be dated 19Apr).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Letter and contract don't matter if they are more than 28 days old. Only the latest pay slip and bank statement on which you rely to meet the requirement must be dated within 28 days of (online) application.


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

That's good, because there was no way that I could get the accommodation info in 28 days! Thanks again for your great advice


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

If you will be staying at the sponsors parents home until you find your own accommodation, do any of those supporting documents have to be within a certain time frame? And is there any way to prove that the letter of tenancy / approval from the parents is actually written from them? I'm concerned UKBA wouldn't accept it, since it wouldn't be from an official rental agency...


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

VisaVivs said:


> If you will be staying at the sponsors parents home until you find your own accommodation, do any of those supporting documents have to be within a certain time frame? And is there any way to prove that the letter of tenancy / approval from the parents is actually written from them? I'm concerned UKBA wouldn't accept it, since it wouldn't be from an official rental agency...


Generally if you are planning on staying with parents, a letter of invitation from them confirming you are welcome is good. More importantly, a copy of their mortgage/land title/deed and/or a property inspection report is handy. These documents don't fall within the 28 day rule.


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Generally if you are planning on staying with parents, *a letter of invitation from them confirming you are welcome is good*. More importantly, a copy of their mortgage/land title/deed and/or a property inspection report is handy. These documents don't fall within the 28 day rule.


Would this be a letter written out to me, or to the ECO reviewing our application to let them know it's alright for me to stay there? Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

VisaVivs said:


> Would this be a letter written out to me, or to the ECO reviewing our application to let them know it's alright for me to stay there? Thanks for the quick reply!


Either or would work fine - as long as it gives you full permission to stay and describes the house - how many bedrooms, etc, so that your ECO knows you have plenty of space.


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Either or would work fine - as long as it gives you full permission to stay and describes the house - how many bedrooms, etc, so that your ECO knows you have plenty of space.


Thank you, Leanna!


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

A question about document presentation...

My plan was to hole punch each page and bind with treasury tags because I have often read that plastic wallets/unnecessary folders are a no no. Would this be ok? 

The only other option I can think of is just printing everything and keeping them in order and put in paper/manila folders, but it could all get a bit crazy with the amount of stuff when the ECO goes through it all if its not binded in any way.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

treasury tags option is better and more presentable !!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

OrganisedChaos said:


> A question about document presentation...
> 
> My plan was to hole punch each page and bind with treasury tags because I have often read that plastic wallets/unnecessary folders are a no no. Would this be ok?
> 
> The only other option I can think of is just printing everything and keeping them in order and put in paper/manila folders, but it could all get a bit crazy with the amount of stuff when the ECO goes through it all if its not binded in any way.


No bindings or folders necessary. Just a tidy pile held together with strings or paperclips.

If you bind, the ECO must unbind before processing, thus causing more work for him or her.

Some people recommend 2 stacks of paper... Originals and Copy. I personally use placed my copy behind its original.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it's best to put the copy (written COPY with a pencil) behind the original, and staff can then compare the two and then put into two piles, one to be returned to the applicant and the other to be kept. At some visa stations, staff put a stamp on copies stating something like 'verified against original'.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I have question about the best way to word my current employment situation for my husband’s visa application.
As I am employed via an agency so although on paper my contract is 18 hours per week, I am paid whatever hours I actually worked. Since January 2013 I have been working between 29-36 hours a week and this is set to remain until September at least. 

Would this be described as over time due to the initial contract stating 18 hours? 
Is this what my agency consultant should put on the employment letter to show when I began earning the required amount?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Any help with the above query?

Also, the employment letter to accompany the contract needs to state my gross income. I will have been in this job role for 10 months by the time of application with hours varying between 29-36 hours a week. So how would my employer work out my annual income?


----------

